# German Blue Ram Eye Bulging



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

Its not popping out like popping out of the socket, but over sized and bulging. It looks like a straight up cartoon. What is this? Is there anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pop eye.That is the name of issue.Often when only one eye is effected it is due to an injury(like scraping it on rock...)Change water and keep tank clean to avoid secondary infections.If he survives it could take a month + to go away.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

I just did a water change...he is a punk so it wouldnt surprise me if it was from him picking a fight with another fish and hurting himself.


----------

